# Oh...Hi..oh



## Jovian

Good lord I haven't been on here in ages.  I haven't had the chance to just go out and shoot lately...well...not lately...it's been ages as well.  But I need to.  Anyone from Southern Ohio, Northern KY area that would like to get together?

-Andrew


----------



## WDodd

Cleveland, Ohio here unfortunately.


----------



## leaving0hio

Dayton-ish area.  Let me know if you come up with anything.


----------



## cherrymoose

Omg, I've looked at this thread three times now and I just got the title.
I originally thought you were some mumbling little nervous newbie trying to say "hi" to the forum.

*slaps head*

Oh my. Something is VERY wrong with me.


----------



## Alex_B

cherrymoose said:


> Oh my. Something is VERY wrong with me.



I thought the same as you, so maybe it is a disease of some kind ...


----------



## Jovian

It's also quite possible that it was just a stupid joke that only I thought was funny... that's probably about right...


----------



## Corry

Hey, I remember you! Welcome back!  I'm from North Central IL, however.


----------



## Jovian

Haha, yeah...I'm always here...just rarely posting... it's the whole laziness thing... I'm pretty sure it's a medical condition, laziness.


----------



## Renae

Dayton Ohio Reporting IN


----------



## GoM

I'm about 75 miles from Northern Ohio. There just happens to be a lake in the way,


----------



## Boop's_passion

I am from Massillon/Canton Area.  1 hr. From Cleveland-3 hrs. from Dayton.  I have relation that lives in Dayton though.  So, let me know what and if we can figure something out!


----------



## BPALMER

germantown ohio reporting


----------



## jstuedle

S.E. Indiana, about 30-45 min. from Cincinnati


----------



## skyonfire

N Ky here.. about 45 minutes south of Cincy


----------



## jstuedle

Dang, looks like we might have enough for a Tri-State Meetup or something.


----------



## Matt.H

Columbus here  (OH of course)  not my favorite place, but its where I reside at the moment


----------



## Anorien

Columbus area too


----------



## leaving0hio

Any thoughts on a time and place yet?


----------



## jlykins

Cincinnati here. Someone have any ideas on a place and time?


----------



## jstuedle

Cincinnati area, Cathy and I are both available each Wed-Thur-Fri. I shoot gigs Fri evening most weekends but looks like th next 2-3 are open. I might have a promo shoot this weekend, but not sure yet.


----------



## leaving0hio

I'm usually good for a friday evening or a saturday.


----------



## jlykins

leaving0hio said:


> I'm usually good for a friday evening or a saturday.


+1 on the Saturdays. When it gets a little warmer, we could always meet up at the zoo or something. I don't know what everyone else enjoys photographing but there are some good shots to be had there.  If anyone else has any ideas on some locations/events post them up.  Another event coming up that I plan on attending to take photo's is Cavilcade of Customs at the Cincinnati convention center in March.  Not everyone is into taking photographs of vehicles but if anyone wants to meet up, I'll be there.


----------



## Fang

I'm in Cleveland here.


----------



## Boop's_passion

Canton Area here...


----------



## GreenGhost

Cbus boy here


----------



## BPALMER

THE BODY EXHIBIT IS UP AT THE MUSEUM IN CINCY.....


----------



## Phranquey

Another Dayton-ite (Miamisburg) reporting it...


----------



## leaving0hio

As of about a week from now, this thread will be 6 months in the making - just randomness.

In any case, I'm up for about anything, but sticking mostly to weekends time wise. I wondered if anything wanted to put something together within the next couple months.


----------



## luftwagon

Liberty Twp. here ... just north of 275 & 75 ... 

My wife and I have been going downtown (Cincinnati) to shoot with increasing frequency the last few weeks. 

Just signing in.


----------



## redtippmann

I'm here in Amherst we all should meet sometime!


----------



## Patrick

I'll Throw in the Dayton Oh area.
I know this tread is about dead but I hope there is still interest.


----------



## leaving0hio

I'm still interested.


----------



## LKPhoto

Toledo Here, I'm interested in a meet up!


----------



## mitsugirly

_I'm from the Columbus area._


----------



## leaving0hio

I know it is way short notice, but would anyone be interested in visiting the air force museum in dayton on sunday?


----------



## Chris Stegner

Fort Thomas to be exact. Can see downtown from my front porch. I'd love a meet.

I love shooting the Findlay Market area, but it's a tad scary to shoot alone. Maybe there's safety in numbers?

Actually anywhere would be cool.

How do we make this REALLY HAPPEN?


----------



## jlykins

Hey Chris, I'm from Cincy. Check out Ohio Valley Camera Club (Cincinnati, OH) - Meetup.com we meet up all of the time. There are a few people from here that attend the meetings as well. Also I know it's not a whole lot of notice but a few of us are going to be at the Krohn Conservatory tomorrow around 10:30 if you want to come...


----------



## Chris Stegner

jlykins said:


> Hey Chris, I'm from Cincy. Check out Ohio Valley Camera Club (Cincinnati, OH) - Meetup.com we meet up all of the time. There are a few people from here that attend the meetings as well. Also I know it's not a whole lot of notice but a few of us are going to be at the Krohn Conservatory tomorrow around 10:30 if you want to come...



jlykins, 

Thanks for the information on the OVCC. I don't think I can make it tomorrow (real job gets in the way of photos).

I think it's funny reading through this thread. I've seen two ideas of places I've recently shot myself and posted about here on TPF. I guess if you're from an area you eventually hit all the "Good Spots"

Krohn Conservatory Post:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...incinnatis-krohn-conservatory-panoramics.html

Air Force Museum Post:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rce-museum-panoramics-images-now-show-up.html


----------



## R9R Photography

East side of Columbus here.  Got a few from the city


----------



## Tweaker

Hey there,,, Logan here, hocking hills area.

Zach


----------



## redtippmann

Yeah we really should do something there's enough people
near cleveland to do something. But I don't know of any good
place.


----------



## redtippmann

Anyone?


----------



## AverageJoe

My girlfriend has suckered me into moving from Minneapolis to Cincinnati for two years while she attends graduate school.  I'd love to get together with any Cincinnati photographers towards the fall (we move September 1st!), as I will know NO ONE!

PS: you can't make fun of my Minnesota accent ya know...


----------



## NickRummy

Akron here! Looks like a few people here from Canton. I'm taking a train ride down to canton sunday I think and walking around the Mckinley area with my wife.


----------



## Tweaker

TTT.

How many people would be interested in getting together. Fall is just around the corner we all know wonderful that can be.

Zach


----------



## redtippmann

Im from the Cleveland areia and would like a get together.


----------



## SlySniper

I'm in Louisville, KY but I'd love to join!  COUNT ME IN!  When and where?


----------



## Amocholes

Medway Barely north of Dayton


----------



## Diana G

Mayfield Heights (Cleveland area) for me! If anyone wants to get together and take some photos let me know!


----------



## redtippmann

Diana G said:


> Mayfield Heights (Cleveland area) for me! If anyone wants to get together and take some photos let me know!



I think we should get some people from around cleveland and have a photowalk. And if we can't get one going I know Scott Kelby has a world wide photowalk every year.


----------



## 4x4crew

I am also from the Cleveland Area and am interested in getting together for a photowalk.


----------



## tommygun

i could be down too.


----------



## reznap

Macedonia here, 20 mins South of Clevelandtown.  If there's something going on count me in - I know it's an old thread but w/e.


----------

